# DuckRunner



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With all of this country hopping, what do you do to keep your entertained? 

Are you like most young people, do you do a bunch of gaming? 

Do you sight see? Take pics of the places you explored to remember later on?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> With all of this country hopping, what do you do to keep your entertained?
> 
> Are you like most young people, do you do a bunch of gaming?
> 
> Do you sight see? Take pics of the places you explored to remember later on?


I do game sometimes, it's quite addictive lol
but mostly i like to explore the area I am in and about the country. It's very interesting to learn about different cultures in different countries but i have to say Spain is the most dull country I've visited surprisingly. i take a hell of a lot of pictures because it's a nice way to remember all the countries I've been in. i also keep a diary to track how many I've been in and what's about them LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You do realize that we enjoy seeing pics of other places. It's not all about sweet animal pics. Even dawg posted pics of foreign military ships to show us what shows up at his back door from time to time.

Enjoying exploring new spaces is unusual for a teenaged person. 99% of the teens in the world would prefer to be in their own spaces or close to where their friends are. You've been on this tour for sometime now. Have your parents gotten an earful about returning home?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm on my computer right now so i don't have many pictures but I'll send then when i get on my tablet lol
this pic was back in 2013. all the birds in this pic are either dead or sold (we couldn't keep many roosters because they harassed the hens continuously )


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

haha I'm not a teenager just yet robin


being inside makes me depressed. i like being outside with my birds and family. we're going to iran in April, not long to go now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes it's difficult to look back on what was. Sometimes looking back is a reminder of where we were at that time and the good memories.

Well, at least now you've got something to focus on, entertaining us with pics of foreign places.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to look back on what was. Sometimes looking back is a reminder of where we were at that time and the good memories.
> 
> Well, at least now you've got something to focus on, entertaining us with pics of foreign places.


you're right.

the garden


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

haha ignore me lol this was my hyperactive 9 year old self
actually no, i was 8 








this was iran too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the same place you're returning to? If it is, it's a beautiful sight. Even the getting to see new places seeing where you live makes me think how hard it would be to leave it for so long.

It's hard to wrap my head around Iran having that much snow at one time. Seeing your joy makes me wonder if that was one of those once in a lifetime occurrences.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Is that the same place you're returning to? If it is, it's a beautiful sight. Even the getting to see new places seeing where you live makes me think how hard it would be to leave it for so long.
> 
> It's hard to wrap my head around Iran having that much snow at one time. Seeing your joy makes me wonder if that was one of those once in a lifetime occurrences.


Yup it is, and thank you 
I had to read your post 2 times before I understood what you meant lol, it is
In the winter, it can be nice and hot or very cold. Mother Nature decides. Usually it doesn't snow so yeah I was pretty hyped up haha


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@robin416 you know in the first pic I sent you can see a blue swimming pool behind the chickens. That's where my Ayam cemani and turkey died. I can understand how the turkey died in there because turkeys are quite stupid but the ayam cemani was very clever and avoided the pool. I still don't know how he died. I'm going to install a cctv camera or nanny cam when I get there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one of my Guineas end up in the pond at our old place. It was because something was chasing him. In moments of panic they can do things we don't expect them to do. 

Good on returning to that spot, it's lovely. It appears to be ideal for having your birds.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I had one of my Guineas end up in the pond at our old place. It was because something was chasing him. In moments of panic they can do things we don't expect them to do.
> 
> Good on returning to that spot, it's lovely. It appears to be ideal for having your birds.


Probably was a snake or something then.
yep and the house is opposite. ill send pics when i get there


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

(opposite the garden)
Actually wait I have one pic









this one is a bit old tho, 2016. it looks much different now.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

also this was blackie. he was an extremely docile too who used to sleep on my lap/stomach


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Were they closing in the back porch? 

A rooster docile with humans is worth their weight in gold. Especially if they protect their hens. 

BTW, what the heck time is it there? You've got to be posting in the middle of the night.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Were they closing in the back porch?
> 
> A rooster docile with humans is worth their weight in gold. Especially if they protect their hens.
> 
> BTW, what the heck time is it there? You've got to be posting in the middle of the night.


back porch?
yes he was the best little guy ever. he protected his hens too. it's half past 7 here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The rear part where it looks like there is glass in place. 

Not as bad as I thought. For whatever reason I thought there was more of a ten/twelve hour time difference.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The rear part where it looks like there is glass in place.
> 
> Not as bad as I thought. For whatever reason I thought there was more of a ten/twelve hour time difference.


oh that's part of the house? it's a balcony like thing. what do you mean by closing? there was glass there already

what's the time over there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's 1:30 PM.

What has me confused on that pic are the bars that run down the inside of the glass.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> It's 1:30 PM.
> 
> What has me confused on that pic are the bars that run down the inside of the glass.


that's the structure sort of bar thing before we added glass. it helps with structure but yes that is glass too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite a bit different from what they do in the states. We would have more substantial uprights, usually four by fours and glass put in place between them. That's a simplistic description.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All i can say is i love that you prefer to be outside , exploring, with your animals .. all the kids here are so into the gaming that they have no real life, they spend all their time gaming and are missing out on life itself and are basically shells of themselves . To know that you are not like them is so wonderful. Please stay that way, you are so much richer then them in more ways then you know.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> All i can say is i love that you prefer to be outside , exploring, with your animals .. all the kids here are so into the gaming that they have no real life, they spend all their time gaming and are missing out on life itself and are basically shells of themselves . To know that you are not like them is so wonderful. Please stay that way, you are so much richer then them in more ways then you know.


thank you ME, it means a lot


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I spent my childhood outside growing up.. loved every minute of it.. nature and dirt and the outdoors.. tv and video games were only allowed one hour at night .. i am so glad i spent it all outside


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> I spent my childhood outside growing up.. loved every minute of it.. nature and dirt and the outdoors.. tv and video games were only allowed one hour at night .. i am so glad i spent it all outside


I think that's the best childhood a child can have really. I've never been a fan of tv, I just watch something on Netflix or YouTube for 1 hour and yes mine is at night too lol. Did you have any birds when you were a child?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a parakeet, and bunnies and gerbils and a cat growing up. No chickens though


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I spent my childhood outside growing up.. loved every minute of it.. nature and dirt and the outdoors.. tv and video games were only allowed one hour at night .. i am so glad i spent it all outside


Mary Ellen, I stayed outside, on a horse, in a tree, or on a bike. I hardly ever was inside when it was daylight and a lot of times when it wasn't.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Mary Ellen, I stayed outside, on a horse, in a tree, or on a bike. I hardly ever was inside when it was daylight and a lot of times when it wasn't.


Good for you. You can have fond memories of when you were a child instead of dull memories of being in a dark room playing video games all day


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> I had a parakeet, and bunnies and gerbils and a cat growing up. No chickens though


Nice! I never had any mammals... though I went through a goat phase lol


----------

